# Importing car from europe to USA?????



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever imported any audi or any vw from europe into USA im trying to find out what the process is because i want to import a corrado or a audi 90 coupe or a vw golf vr6? any detail would be helpful thanks


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

vdubkidd96 said:


> Has anyone ever imported any audi or any vw from europe into USA im trying to find out what the process is because i want to import a corrado or a audi 90 coupe or a vw golf vr6? any detail would be helpful thanks


You can not import any modern vehicle newer than 25 years old, without either A, transfers g to all US emmissions and safety standards (and official certification after), or B, shady shifting it in pieces to reassemble upon pickup and registering it under a US spec vin number.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

vdubkidd96 said:


> Has anyone ever imported any audi or any vw from europe into USA im trying to find out what the process is because i want to import a corrado or a audi 90 coupe or a vw golf vr6? any detail would be helpful thanks


As he said, anything less than 25 years old will have to go through a registered importer and it needs to be on the list of importable vehicles or you'll have to use one of the importers who is eligible to apply to add a car to the list.

Here's a good resource.

http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import/

Cars on the list are relatively easier, but by no means easy. You'll have to update lights, maybe bumpers (in case of the cars you list, you'll have to do bumpers if they're on list), emissions, etc. If they're not on the list then crash-testing is involved most likely and that's multiple cars.

The other way is to go with cars over 25 years as they are antique. That is much, much simpler. You might check with someone like Jamie at Orchid Euro to see if he might know better about importing.

I think though you're talking about 90s era cars, and what you'll probably find is that it's easier to build a US-spec chassis to Europ look or engine swap than it is to import.


----------



## 84GLIRacer (Feb 10, 2008)

what if you have intentions of driving a car ,,, hacking it up for parts , how do the import laws apply 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

84GLIRacer said:


> what if you have intentions of driving a car ,,, hacking it up for parts , how do the import laws apply
> 
> Thanks


My understanding is that cars imported for parts is much more loosely watched. Still, shipping over a whole car will set off red flags. I've heard pulling the motor and shipping that separately will help prove the cars intention as a parts vehicle… but even that can be dicey. Taking it apart over there and shipping the parts over is likely the better scenario.


----------



## mogreen89 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I ask why you want to import a car from Europe?


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

mogreen89 said:


> Can I ask why you want to import a car from Europe?


Because we don't get the A3 Quattro manual, A1. Skoda, Polo, Up.
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PNW said:


> Because we don't get the A3 Quattro manual, A1. Skoda, Polo, Up.
> :laugh::laugh:


It helps to understand the parameters of importation. A change from It helps to understand the parameters of importation. It is an expensive and time intensive process. The only real bargains, no bargain at all really, are to go wtih cars that are essentially already on sale here. Rule out tansmission changes, any diesel (our AdBlue system is different), chassis or body styles where there's no derivation already here. Why? Because you'll have to petition for the car's includion on the NHTSA list of importable vehicles which will add time, limit the number of importers who are qualified to help you and also add prohibitive cost as you'll need to prove emissions and maybe even crash test an example or two.

25+ year old cars are easier as they don't really need to be changed and can be imported as antiques.

If you want a manual transmission A3, I'd suggest converting a U.S. car using components from a wrecked GTI or Golf R depending on drivetrain.

-George


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It helps to understand the parameters of importation. A change from It helps to understand the parameters of importation. It is an expensive and time intensive process. The only real bargains, no bargain at all really, are to go wtih cars that are essentially already on sale here. Rule out tansmission changes, any diesel (our AdBlue system is different), chassis or body styles where there's no derivation already here. Why? Because you'll have to petition for the car's includion on the NHTSA list of importable vehicles which will add time, limit the number of importers who are qualified to help you and also add prohibitive cost as you'll need to prove emissions and maybe even crash test an example or two.
> 
> 25+ year old cars are easier as they don't really need to be changed and can be imported as antiques.
> 
> ...


Thanks George!


----------

